# انتي يا بنوتة انتي وهي ادخلي قولي هتعملي اية  في الهبل دة ؟



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصي يا سيتي 
عارفة زمان قيس كان بيعمل اية في ليلي حبيبتة ؟
كان بيمشي في البلد كلها يقول شعر فيها ويتكلم عن حبة ليها لغاية ما عملها فضيحة 
تخيلي يا جميلة لوانتي في الموقف دة دلوقتي ومثلا واحد زميلك في الكلية كل مل يقف مع اصحابة يسرح ولما يفوقوة يقعد يقول شعر في حضرتك ويوصف عنيكي وشفايفك الخ 000
وانتو مفيش بينكم حاجة اصلا ووصلك الكلام 
هتعملي اية في الهبل دة ؟
كل واحدة تقول هتعمل اية بجد 
واخواتنا الشباب طبعا الفضول هيخليكم تدخلو 
اهلا وسهلا  وشارك نا برايك لو عاوز او عاوز تعلق علي مشاركة بنوتة اهلا 
ادينا بندردش ورانا  اية
زمانكو بتقولو البت دي عبيطة​*


----------



## twety (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا مش عبيطه*
*عسوله*
*ههههههههههههه*

*لو حصل الموقف ده من واحد معرفوش*
*او مفيش بينا حاجه*

*اكيد هتاكد*
*ويوم ما اتاكد ان الكلام صح*
*لو مفش حد هقدر اخله يتعامل مع الشخصيه دى*
*اكيد المواجهه اسلم الحلول *

*وهيكون يومه منيل طبعا*
*يوم ما يتكسف قدام اصحابه*
*تخيلى منظرة بقى*
*والبنت اللى بيحكى للشباب عليها ويشعر فيها*
*وهى واقفه قدام الكل بتشعر فيه بس بكلام بطريقه تانى*
*هههههههههههه*
*وقتها هيكره نفسه ويكرة المكان اللى هو فيه*


*شكرا ياعسوله*
*موضوع للنقاش حلو *


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

فى رايئ
" اولا الولد اللى يوصف جمال حبيبته "قصدى اللى بيقول عليها انها حبيبته" معندوش اى ذرة دم 
لانه بكده مش بيحبها خالص واللى( بيحب بجد) بيخاف على سمعة الانسانه اللى بيحبها وكمان ازاى يسمح لنفسه ان الناس تتخيل معاه جمال حبيبته اللى هى ممكن تكون فى المستقبل "شريكة حياته"....
دة يبقى مش راجل اساسا وشاب مش كويس خالص...."
وشكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل دة..................


----------



## vetaa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا عبيطه ازاى ودى تيجى برضه*
*ههههههههه*

*انتى سكره بجد *
*بس الحمدلله انا خلصت دراستى ابقى براءه من الموضوع ده ولا ايه*
*ههههههههه*

*عموما بصى*
*رأى مينا صح لما ولد يعمل كده يبقى مش بيحب البنت دى اصلا ولا خايف عليها*
*وبالعكس بيسوأ سمعتها*
*الا اذا بقى كانوا مخطوبين وبيقول انه قد ايه بيحب البنووته اللى ربنا اختارهاله*
*وطبعا برضه مش هيوصف فيها وصف وحش*
*بس ممكن من شدة حبه ليها يقول انه بيحبها ويتمنى يكمل حياته معاها*
*باسلوب محترم طبعا *

*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع ده*
*بس يا بنتى اصلا مبقاش فى حد بيحب دلوقتى*
*هههههههههههه اطمنى تقريبا مش هيحصل*
*ولو حصل يبقى عاوز يلفت انتباهها مش اكتر*


----------



## Kiril (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ده الواد هو العبيط بقي


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد الولد دا  يا اهبل يا اهبل .. ما في مجال غير كده
هههههههههه
انا لو حصلت معاي هقوم الدنيا فوق راسه!!! يعني ما في بينه و بيني اي علاقة .. عشان هيك ما في داعي يعملها اشاعة و يطلع سمعة غلط عني...و حتى لو كان في علاقة بينا مش هسمحله يحكي عني قدام صحابه.. لانه لو كان بيحبني بيخاف على سمعتي و مش هيقعد يوصف في قدام صحابه!!

مرسي يا عسل على الموضوع المتميز...*


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

انا لو عملها معايا هاشكره
هههههههههههههههههه
كليموووووووووووووووووو​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *لا مش عبيطه*
> *عسوله*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*الجميلة تويتي منورة يا قمر
رايك جميل 
بس دا انتي جريئة
طيب لو انتي بتتحرجي انك تحرجي حد  هتعملي اية
يا ريت تشاركينا تاني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> فى رايئ
> " اولا الولد اللى يوصف جمال حبيبته "قصدى اللى بيقول عليها انها حبيبته" معندوش اى ذرة دم
> لانه بكده مش بيحبها خالص واللى( بيحب بجد) بيخاف على سمعة الانسانه اللى بيحبها وكمان ازاى يسمح لنفسه ان الناس تتخيل معاه جمال حبيبته اللى هى ممكن تكون فى المستقبل "شريكة حياته"....
> دة يبقى مش راجل اساسا وشاب مش كويس خالص...."
> وشكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل دة..................



*اهلا يا مينا 
رايك جميل بجد 
منور يا باشا 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *لا عبيطه ازاى ودى تيجى برضه*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *انتى سكره بجد *
> ...


*فيتا صحبتي 
منوراني يا قمر
الحمد للة انك خلصتي وارتحتي 
لا يا شيخة لسة الحب موجود بردو 
منورة يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ده الواد هو العبيط بقي



*هههههههه
عسل يا كيرو 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *اكيد الولد دا  يا اهبل يا اهبل .. ما في مجال غير كده
> هههههههههه
> انا لو حصلت معاي هقوم الدنيا فوق راسه!!! يعني ما في بينه و بيني اي علاقة .. عشان هيك ما في داعي يعملها اشاعة و يطلع سمعة غلط عني...و حتى لو كان في علاقة بينا مش هسمحله يحكي عني قدام صحابه.. لانه لو كان بيحبني بيخاف على سمعتي و مش هيقعد يوصف في قدام صحابه!!
> 
> مرسي يا عسل على الموضوع المتميز...*



*عندك حق يا زهرتنا الجميلة 
عنجد اللي يعمل كدة يبقي اهبل 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> انا لو عملها معايا هاشكره
> هههههههههههههههههه
> كليموووووووووووووووووو​​



*هههههههههههههه
عسل يا كليم 
مرورك عزيز​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

هتاكد من الكلام الى اتقال واواجهه بيه وطبعا ياخد كلام هو ونصيبه ساعتها هههههههههههههههههه
مناقشاتك حلوة يا راجعا ليسوع​


----------



## sony_33 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

قال اية البنات حتقول اية الهبل دة
عجبى
 اولا البنت بتحب تسمع كلام الحب حتى لو عن طريق غير مباشر ولا اية
ههههههههههههههه
 انا بقى حسخن الموضوع
هههههههه
 فى انتظار الردود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هتاكد من الكلام الى اتقال واواجهه بيه وطبعا ياخد كلام هو ونصيبه ساعتها هههههههههههههههههه
> مناقشاتك حلوة يا راجعا ليسوع​



*لا جامدة يا  كوكي 
مرسي يا قمر 
نورتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_افتكر بعض البنات بتبقى مبسوطه بمواضيع زى ديه
ويا سلام بقى لو الولد عاقل مش مجنون
سؤال جميل جدا راجعا ليسوع بجد اسألتك كلها اللى بتطرحيها بتعجبنى
مشكوووووره كتييير 
واسف على فضولى
تقبلى مرورى​_


----------



## hmmm (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هو اكيد  عبيط        بس لازم البنت تبهدلة  قدام اصحابة  وتعرفهم انها  لاتعرفة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> قال اية البنات حتقول اية الهبل دة
> عجبى
> اولا البنت بتحب تسمع كلام الحب حتى لو عن طريق غير مباشر ولا اية
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*اولا اهلا بيك يا سوني 
ثانيا لا طبعا البنات مش كدة 
البنات تحب تسمع كلام الحب من الحبيب اللي هي يختارة قلبها مش من اي حد 
وخصوصا المثال اللي احنا بنحكي علية دا عبيط 
مرسي علي مشاركتك 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _افتكر بعض البنات بتبقى مبسوطه بمواضيع زى ديه
> ويا سلام بقى لو الولد عاقل مش مجنون
> سؤال جميل جدا راجعا ليسوع بجد اسألتك كلها اللى بتطرحيها بتعجبنى
> مشكوووووره كتييير
> ...



*اهلا بيك يا توني 
لا تتاسف يا باشا  انا كاتبة العنوان كدة علشان يشد  الشباب والشبات وعاوزة الكل يرد 
بس انت مقولتش رايك 
البنت تعمل اية اذا كان الشخص دة مفيش بينها وبينة حاجة وماشي يصيح ويشعر فيها ؟
يا ريت تشرفنا في الصفحة دي وتشاركنا تاني 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## zezza (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يا سلام عليك يا تونى انت و سونى 
ههههههههههههه   حلوة القافية دى 

بنت مين دى اللى تحب يتسيحلها كدة و يتقال كلام عليها هى بعيدة كل البعد عنه 
 البنت المحترمة استحالة توافق على كلام زى ده ابدا 
  تخيل  نفسك بنت و اتقال الكلام ده عليك  الناس هتبقى فكراك انت كمان مشترك فى الموضوع ده و موافق عليه       حاجة تكسف خالص 
بالنسبة ليا انا كل اللى هعمله هاخد الواد ده على جنب انا و شويه بلديتنا من اللى بيكلوا الزلط و هو و نصيبه بقى يتكسرله رقبة ضلع رجل يتعورله عنيين هو و نصيبه بقى و انا مالى يا خويا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا تونى انت و سونى
> ههههههههههههه   حلوة القافية دى
> 
> بنت مين دى اللى تحب يتسيحلها كدة و يتقال كلام عليها هى بعيدة كل البعد عنه
> ...



*مهو دا الكلام اللي انا بقولة 
مين اللي هترضي ان يتصيح لها بالشكل دة وهي مفيش بينها وبين الشخص دة حاجة 

بس فكرة حكاية العلقة دي يا زيزيا  يا عسل  ههههههه
نورتي يا جميلة 
وانا بطالب توني وسوني  يردو علي المشاركة الجميلة دي​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
  خلاص يا زيزيا بقى انا معاكى 
 احنا مبنحبش السياح
 وبعدين مفيش بنت طبعا تقبل كدة
 وصدقينى ولا رجل بيحب بقلبة يقدر يعمل كدة فى الفتاة التى يحبها
 اية رايك بقى فى ردى احسن زيزيا تخدنا على جنب بعدين والمنتدى يشعلل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## رانا (13 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص يا زيزيا بقى انا معاكى
> احنا مبنحبش السياح
> وبعدين مفيش بنت طبعا تقبل كدة
> ...


بجد انت كده جبت المفيد​


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

على الله يطمر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص يا زيزيا بقى انا معاكى
> احنا مبنحبش السياح
> وبعدين مفيش بنت طبعا تقبل كدة
> ...



*هو دة الكلام السليم 

عن اقتناع ولا خفت بنات المنتدي يتلمو عليك و يدولك  اللي فية النصيب يا سوني ههههههههههه​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى ياستى لو طلع واد محترم وقال انا بحبها ونفسى اوصلها احساسى 

هكلمة بادب وهقولة مينفعش كدة 

اما يعنى اذا طلع واد كدة ولا كدة وبيقول شعر فى العيون والشباب 

هسمعة احلى اشعار اتقالت من ابو وردة على احلى راس 

وسمعينى سلام صعب عليا الواد 

ومرسية ياقمر على الموضوع ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*الكلام ده كله كلام مجانين..
كلام الواد اللي يقعد يقول كلام 
محدش
يفهمني غلط
مفيش حد عاقل ممكن يعمل كده..
بس لو بنت عملت كده..اولع فيها؟؟؟
الموضوع ده قل كمان دلوقتي
لأن مفيش بنات​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى ياستى لو طلع واد محترم وقال انا بحبها ونفسى اوصلها احساسى
> 
> هكلمة بادب وهقولة مينفعش كدة
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه عسل يا انجي 
حلو قوي ابو وردة  ويا سلام لو ابو وردة كان كعبة عالي هيطرقع علي الراس الكريمة 
اية القوة دي يا انجي 
هو انتو كلكو يا صعايدة جامدين كدة
مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2008)

> هو انتو كلكو يا صعايدة جامدين كدة
> مرسي يا جميلة


 
*قصدك ايه بقى *

*منين الاخت ؟*


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2008)

> الجميلة تويتي منورة يا قمر
> رايك جميل
> بس دا انتي جريئة
> طيب لو انتي بتتحرجي انك تحرجي حد هتعملي اية
> يا ريت تشاركينا تاني​


 
*مش حكايه جريئه*
*لا خالص *

*بس المشكله انك لما تتحطى فى موقف غلس ومش ظريف زى ده*
*لازم هتعملى رد فعل*
*وده طبعا على حسب الموقف اللى هياصدفك بالشخصيه دى*

*يعنى مثلا انتى لسه سامعه كلام جديد تانى *
*قاله عنك*
*وشوفتى الشخص ده*
*اكيد هتنفجرى فيه*

*اما حكايه تنحرجى تحرجى حد*
*انا عن نفسى كده*
*بس فى موقف زى دة*
*لازم هعمل حاجه*
*كتر الكلام مش حلو وخصوصا لو كان غلط*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مش حكايه جريئه*
> *لا خالص *
> 
> *بس المشكله انك لما تتحطى فى موقف غلس ومش ظريف زى ده*
> ...


*طيب اية رايك يا قمر 
لو  فرضنا واحد من اللي سمعو الكلام جالك وعرض عليكي انة يتصرف هو مع الشخص دة 
هيكون رايك اية وتفتكري ممكن تبقي خناقة وبدل ما يصغر الموضوع يكبر اكتر​*


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2008)

> طيب اية رايك يا قمر
> لو فرضنا واحد من اللي سمعو الكلام جالك وعرض عليكي انة يتصرف هو مع الشخص دة
> هيكون رايك اية وتفتكري ممكن تبقي خناقة وبدل ما يصغر الموضوع يكبر اكتر​


 
*الصراحه يبقى ريحنى*
*هههههههههه*

*بصى على حسب الشخص اللى جالك وعرض المساعده*
*انتى اكيد عارفاه كويس*
*لانك مش هتسمحى لاى حد يحل مشكلك ليكى *
*لازم تكون شخصيه عارفاها وواثقه فيها كويس*
*وواثقه كمان انه حكيم مش متهور*

*لو كان بالوصف ده*
*يبقى الموضوع اتحل*
*وانتى كمان هتكونى مراقبه الموقف من بعيد*
*لو حصل اى تهور*
*اتصرفى انتى*
*وروحى فضى الموضوع وهزقى الواد الرخم ده*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *الصراحه يبقى ريحنى*
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *بصى على حسب الشخص اللى جالك وعرض المساعده*
> ...


*ههههههههه
 مفيش موضوع حقيقي يا قمر 
انا بفترض موضوع من دماغي علشان اتناقش واتكلم وادردش مع الناس الحلوة اللي زيك يا جميلة​*


----------



## sony_33 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هو دة الكلام السليم
> 
> عن اقتناع ولا خفت بنات المنتدي يتلمو عليك و يدولك  اللي فية النصيب يا سوني ههههههههههه​*


 انا اخاف بردة دنا خفت احسن تفهمونى صح
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 وبعدين الراى دة انا عملة اقتياس من الولد الى كان عامل السياح للبنت الى فى الموضوع اصلا بعد ما اخد العلقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_*ايوة كدة الى يخاف يسلم ياسونى ولا ايه ​*_


----------



## sony_33 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

اية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> اية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههه
انتو هتدخلو لبعض قافية انت وهي​*


----------

